# does UV Sterilizer will kill planaria worms or ICH ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

as the title said, does UV Sterilizer will kill planaria worms or ICH ? 
i planing turn on 2~3hours a day only, i do not know they kill all good Bio in my tank! 
7 W UV Sterilizer enough the 60 Gal tank, and idea ? 
thks for help!:lol:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ich yes, planaria no. 

two hours a day isn't going to do anything useful. Leave on 24/7 for at least 2 weeks to a month.

UV sterilizers don't affect beneficial bacteria, as they're on surfaces, not so much in the water column.

a 9 watt works pretty good in a 33 to 40 gallon, don't know about a 60.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I use 9w in my bro's 33g... Like Storm said, Ich yes, planaria no, and definitely not going to be beneficial for only a couple hours a day.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

You also have to factor the flow rate - to kill parasites, you need a slower flow rate to maximize dwell time/exposure to the UV rays

Proper Aquarium Water Quality: UV Sterilizer Selection Guide


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I understand it won't kill ich, but will prevent ich. For example if u put a new fish with ich into a tank the uv would not kill the ich


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

IMHO UV could controls icks but will never completely "eliminate" ick from your tank. In order to anything to be affected by UV, it must be exposed to the UV. How are you going to get 100% of all the ick at all stages of there life cycle pass through your UV.

Best bet is to ensure your tanks and fish are healthy as well so ick find no easy hosts to multiply.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fair enough, it won't prevent the visible ich life cycle stage.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought "No Planaria" from Patrick at Canadians Aquatics, which is shrimp safe and stopped the planaria problem in both my, and my brother's tanks.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i bought "No Planaria" from Patrick the first 3 days is work, but after 5 ~6 days there have fews again, and after 1 week same happen, so i tired to used it , if can not kill the *Planaria* so i may not get UV Sterilizer, Ich problem is not bother me, my tank do not have this happen usually, the only thing i need often change 15 ~20 % water every week just feel trouble....
i only feed pellet only 3 times a day, and everytime not much, they can finished within 3 mins, so it should not over feed problem, i have 2 pleco !
thks for every one give me a big help!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to do a double dosage in my brother's 10 gallon to kill the planaria to be honest. It only took me once (3 packages) to kill it in my 10 gallon, but it took 2 (6 packages) to kill it in my brother's shrimp tank.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> From what I understand it won't kill ich, but will prevent ich. For example if u put a new fish with ich into a tank the uv would not kill the ich


Victor, the UV sterilizer gets ich during the free-swimming stage of its life cycle. You're right, it won't kill the ich *on* your fish, but it does ultimately (and fairly quickly) thoroughly destroy the population in a given tank. Hence my recommendation for leaving the sterilizer running for several weeks.
It really is remarkably effective against certain parasites.


----------

